# Baby goat limping, knee swollen



## libelula (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello!
I have a one-week-old doeling who is limping and has a visibly swollen knee. She was fine this morning, walking normally, then I noticed she was holding one hoof up and limping slightly this afternoon. I brought her inside to take a closer look at the leg and hoof but I didn't see anything. Nothing appeared to be broken or out of place either. Now, a few hours later her knee is visibly swollen and her leg will not fully extend. Besides the swelling, she is behaving and eating as usual, temp is normal as well. The only thing I can think of is she injured it somehow or else joint ill? We dipped her cord in iodine after kidding and we have been keeping her inside in for the most part in very clean and dry conditions since she was born. She is a bottle-baby, mom prefers her brother and won't let her nurse. Is there anything I can do to help her right now? The only vet in town that treats livestock is closed till Monday, except in emergency cases. I thought about seeing if the small animal vet might be able to do anything tomorrow, especially if it's an injury of some kind. Of course, would prefer to treat it at home here if possible and avoid the vet bill! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd be very suspicious of joint ill. one of my buckling started the same way. the next day it was both legs. I had him put down 4 days after. he was eating and drinking the whole time.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you have LA200 or Biomycin, both are antibiotics, start her on that. I treat with 1 cc per 20 lbs. sub q ( under the skin) for at least 5 days. You can get LA 200 at Tractor Supply. 

Maybe she just sprained it playing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How does she feel and look at the belly button area?

Is the knee hot?

Baby's temp?

If you suspect joint ill then yes, start treatment. Otherwise, it may just be injury being 1 knee.
Do what you feel is right or take her to a good vet, who can verify if it is or isn't joint ill.


----------



## libelula (Feb 23, 2016)

Ok so this morning she is walking and hopping around like normal with no limp whatsoever. The knee is still a little swollen but it doesn't seem to be bothering her. Should I still be suspicious of joint ill? I have some LA-200 but would rather not use it if she doesn't need it.


----------



## libelula (Feb 23, 2016)

Temp is still normal. Belly button looks normal, no signs of infection. I don't want to take any chances though, I know how serious joint ill can be


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Use your best judgment, we cannot be there to physically look at the baby, if you feel you should treat for joint ill, then do so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## libelula (Feb 23, 2016)

She seems to be doing great. The knee still looks and feels a little swollen to me, but she walks and/or hops all over the place without issue. I'm guessing she just sprained it. We've been keeping a close eye on her though to be sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear she is doing good.


----------



## libelula (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Laurie Moore (May 10, 2019)

Hi I am trying to find info we have a week old buckling with a swollen back hip joint, temp has been normal 103 for three days since we noticed him holding the leg up when he walks/bounces along. It's worse this evening, from what I read going to start on dura pen to see if he responds. He's a triplet so at first just thought he needed to strengthen a leg that was squished in utero...any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!
His hip may be out of socket from an injury. A vet needs to xray and maybe reset the leg. Dura pen won't do anything for pain, will it?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Laurie Moore said:


> Hi I am trying to find info we have a week old buckling with a swollen back hip joint, temp has been normal 103 for three days since we noticed him holding the leg up when he walks/bounces along. It's worse this evening, from what I read going to start on dura pen to see if he responds. He's a triplet so at first just thought he needed to strengthen a leg that was squished in utero...any advice is appreciated!


Start youe own thread in the health and wellness section of the forums. You will get more responses. And a lot better help than me.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I would probably do like DD suggested, that way it gets maximum visibility.


----------



## Laurie Moore (May 10, 2019)

T


Dwarf Dad said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> His hip may be out of socket from an injury. A vet needs to xray and maybe reset the leg. Dura pen won't do anything for pain, will it?


Thank you, he doesn't seem to be in any pain, will try to get into the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Laurie Moore (May 10, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> I would probably do like DD suggested, that way it gets maximum visibility.


I seem to be having trouble with this site, I can't figure out how to post a new question! All I could do was find a similar posting and reply to it. Oh well.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Laurie Moore said:


> I seem to be having trouble with this site, I can't figure out how to post a new question! All I could do was find a similar posting and reply to it. Oh well.


Do you need to post a new thread? If you would like to, just go to top of page and click on forums, scroll down to the heading "Health and Welness", click on the heading, when you get to page with all of the ropics, click on "Create New Post" or equivalent on right hand side at top and it will take you to a page to create your post.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Laurie Moore said:


> I seem to be having trouble with this site, I can't figure out how to post a new question! All I could do was find a similar posting and reply to it. Oh well.


Go to forums:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/forums/

Click on the category which best describes the topic, you are wanting to write in.
It will open to a page look on the right side, you see in big letters:
"Post New Thread", click on that.
From there:
Write title, for subject being talked about and then write your question ect below that.

If you want to add a pic, click on "upload pic" and search for your pic you want to share.

When you are finished, preview to make sure all looks OK, then click on "create thread" if all looks good.


----------

